# bessingham manor october 2012



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

This has been on are list for while now i think we left it a bit late but still a very good explore we did risk going up satires as i like my legs the way thay are 

History

Bessingham Manor

Bessingham Manor was owned by members of the Spurrell family who also owned the Manor in nearby Thurgarton. The family had close links, dating back 500 years, with the Norfolk villages of Erpingham and with other Norfolk families, especially the Flaxmans of Sidestrand and Roughton. Bessingham Manor was built in 1870, the date stone can be seen on the west elevation. The last Spurrell owner, Edmund Denham Spurrell, is described as having been a bit of an eccentric. He used to keep a bear at the manor which one day escaped and attacked one of the housemaids. After Edmund D Spurrell's passing in 1952 the nine-bedroom house was sold but it soon became apparent that urgently required repairs would be far too costly. Ever since that time the grand house has stood empty. Over time water has seeped through the leaking roof, leading to the collapse of all the upper floors. Stepping inside is like stepping into a time capsule. Ivy and brambles have started to reclaim the exterior. 

The derelict structure was put on the market and has recently been sold to developers who plan to recreate the grandeur of the old manor. This will be achieved by demolishing and then rebuilding with reclaimed materials, following the original 19th century architectural drawings. Original plans to restore the existing building to its former glory ground to a halt when a structural report revealed too many problems: a restoration would cost far more than the building would ever be worth.

Now for some pictures 




bessingham manor 067 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 050 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 049 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 044 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 046 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 023 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 033 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 017 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 015 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 041 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 058 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 013 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 064 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 062 by urban phantom, on Flickr




bessingham manor 066 by urban phantom, on Flickr

Thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you risk it up that dodgy looking ladder?


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

I had a look but didnt get off the ladder


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2012)

urban phantom said:


> I had a look but didnt get off the ladder



Glad you finally made it Phantom. Should be up your way very soon.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 25, 2012)

That looks a great place.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

My be see you about mate


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 25, 2012)

It needs a sympathetic owner who can restore it sensitively back to It's former glory!! We can all wish though.


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 25, 2012)

Still one of my favourites, thanks for sharing


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nicely captured.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> It needs a sympathetic owner who can restore it sensitively back to It's former glory!! We can all wish though.



Its not getting one mate thay given up trying to sell so now its re developed another word for chopped about shame on them


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> Still one of my favourites, thanks for sharing



Thanks steve


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

kevsy21 said:


> Nicely captured.



Thanks mate


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> That looks a great place.



Its amazing but very fragile now poor old girl


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 25, 2012)

urban phantom said:


> Its not getting one mate thay given up trying to sell so now its re developed another word for chopped about shame on them



Shame indeed bud  It's a beautiful building.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

Im suprised no one wanted it its a job for country house rescue or another of them tv shows


----------



## krela (Oct 25, 2012)

People did want it but struggled to secure finance on it.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

krela said:


> People did want it but struggled to secure finance on it.



The price tag was large and i can see why mr bank man wasnt keen to get his hand in his pocket


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2012)

urban phantom said:


> The price tag was large and i can see why mr bank man wasnt keen to get his hand in his pocket



If I recall it was featured on Anglia news for sale at the £900,000!!!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 25, 2012)

Really want to see this one day, looks like a great place. Fab pics and report


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 26, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Really want to see this one day, looks like a great place. Fab pics and report



Thanks i would its worth the drive


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 26, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice one,thanks for sharing.



Thanks mate


----------



## urbandreamer (Nov 3, 2012)

Been here recently I risked it and went upstairs by eck it were dodgy! pics will be up soon though. Great pics you've uploaded!!


----------



## darbians (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice work its a lovely place.


urbandreamer said:


> Been here recently I risked it and went upstairs by eck it were dodgy! pics will be up soon though. Great pics you've uploaded!!



Well done I thought we were the last to go upstairs! I hope you got to the bedrooms at the top they are lively


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 3, 2012)

urbandreamer said:


> Been here recently I risked it and went upstairs by eck it were dodgy! pics will be up soon though. Great pics you've uploaded!!



Thanks mate well done we didnt fancey it im sure it was worth it


----------



## manof2worlds (Dec 23, 2012)

A shame you didn't get to the upper floors - I went up there 18 months ago and got some great pics, but sustained injuries on the way down - first floor landing to the ground floor in less than 3 seconds, was lucky to only get severely bruised ankle knee and hip joints. Worth it though just to see those upper rooms. I will confess to seriously shitting myself the whole time - lol


----------

